# Dwarf Hotot



## foodoo44 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi.

I live in the UK, the midlands, and I am looking for a dwarf Hotot, I've googled it, and come back with nothing, the only one I can find is in Bristol, 100 miles from where I live:grumpy:. Can anybody help?

Foodoo


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey there

Maybe this link will help you:
http://www.thebrc.org/breeddirectory.htm?agree=0

Maybe you could check pet shops in your area. If they have none (keep checking every few days), you could ask them do they have the number of a dwarf hotot breeder

Is there a particular reason you want a hotot?


----------



## pamnock (Apr 8, 2010)

You might be able to find them in the UK as a Netherland Dwarf variety. I don't think they accept them as a separate breed.


----------



## foodoo44 (Apr 8, 2010)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> Hey there
> 
> Maybe this link will help you:
> http://www.thebrc.org/breeddirectory.htm?agree=0
> ...



That sort of helped, the only 'Blanc d'Hotot' breeder is in Boston, 80 miles away :grumpy:grr. The reason I would like a Hotot is 'cos they are unbelieveably cute, and I want to breed them.

Cheers, Foodoo


----------



## pamnock (Apr 8, 2010)

The Blanc d' Hotot is a large commercial sized breed.


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 10, 2010)

Blanc de Hotot ^

Maybe you could get a bunny shipped??


----------



## foodoo44 (Apr 10, 2010)

Is that a good idea?


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 10, 2010)

Im not sure, I have never done it before so I dont know if it is safe. I know of people who have got spiders shipped but they are different I suppose

Maybe you could start a topic asking if its a good idea


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 10, 2010)

Omg...those bunnies are sooo cute!! I learned about a new breed. Lol


----------



## Snowballbun (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a dwarf hotot and she's absolutely precious. Mine has black around the eyes and black on her ears. Also, a black spot on her butt. I get compliments about her cuteness  She does not have the typical round face of a netherland dwarf. Her body also looks like that of a "traditional rabbit" but smaller...with an arch. I live in the U.S. but I got her at a pet shop. They also have I believe ones that have a chocolate color around their eyes and I've actually seen one that had a gray color around their eyes instead of the traditional black. I believe the hotots that you would show with perfect markings only have a light lining of color around their eyes with white ears. I love her cute markings though.


----------



## foodoo44 (Apr 10, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Omg...those bunnies are sooo cute!! I learned about a new breed. Lol


I like them 'cos they look like emo rabbits lol  I guess I could shop around local petshops and garden centres and if they have non, I will ask if they knowa breeder, or i'll get a lionhead of mini (holland) lop. The Hotot's (dwarf or otherwise) can't be shown if they have any other markings or different coloured eye rings, but that doesnt matter if you want to breed or keep them as pets and not show, but they do look incredibly cute with other markings


----------



## DebsBuns (Apr 11, 2010)

I love dwarf hotot's. I had one years ago I got from rescue. She was very hormonal until I got her spayed. I
loved her a lot. Her name was Nibbles.


----------



## EmBun (Jul 2, 2010)

*Snowballbun wrote: *


> I have a dwarf hotot and she's absolutely precious. Mine has black around the eyes and black on her ears. Also, a black spot on her butt. I get compliments about her cuteness  She does not have the typical round face of a netherland dwarf. Her body also looks like that of a "traditional rabbit" but smaller...with an arch. I live in the U.S. but I got her at a pet shop. They also have I believe ones that have a chocolate color around their eyes and I've actually seen one that had a gray color around their eyes instead of the traditional black. I believe the hotots that you would show with perfect markings only have a light lining of color around their eyes with white ears. I love her cute markings though.



I've just adopted (late may) a female Dwarf Hotot Bunny. She was meant to be a companion to my other bunny, but right now we are letting her get to know us. The place we got her from was far from reputable. The House rabbit society told us she is a dwarf Hotot. She's absolutely perfect except for she has a gray eyeband (I was researching that when I came across this thread). I think she is beautiful.


----------



## EmBun (Jul 2, 2010)

*Snowballbun wrote: *


> I have a dwarf hotot and she's absolutely precious. Mine has black around the eyes and black on her ears. Also, a black spot on her butt. I get compliments about her cuteness  She does not have the typical round face of a netherland dwarf. Her body also looks like that of a "traditional rabbit" but smaller...with an arch. I live in the U.S. but I got her at a pet shop. They also have I believe ones that have a chocolate color around their eyes and I've actually seen one that had a gray color around their eyes instead of the traditional black. I believe the hotots that you would show with perfect markings only have a light lining of color around their eyes with white ears. I love her cute markings though.



I've just adopted (late may) a female Dwarf Hotot Bunny. She was meant to be a companion to my other bunny, but right now we are letting her get to know us. The place we got her from was far from reputable. The House rabbit society told us she is a dwarf Hotot. She's absolutely perfect except for she has a gray eyeband (I was researching that when I came across this thread). I think she is beautiful.


----------



## HeidiofTulips (Jul 6, 2010)

We have a Blanc de Hotot named Maybelline. She is beautiful, but "bossy!!":biggrin:She has the narrow black eyeliner. I think they are some of the prettiest rabbits.


----------



## EmBun (Jul 7, 2010)

My bun is very bossy too! I;m not used to it yet because my boy bun is a sweet little bunny and loves to get cuddled.


----------



## Nela (Jul 7, 2010)

I love the hotot markings myself. I do think, however, if you are interested in breeding you should get your bunny from a breeder that would give you a pedigree. It would probably be best that you see it in person -I think it's always best in fact - especially if you want to breed since you would want to get a good 'feel' and check its traits and all. I do not breed so I have no knowledge but I am sure if you post in the rabbitry area about selecting good breeder 'stock' they could help guide you.


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Jul 7, 2010)

Also, keep in mind that with every Hotot litter, you get many "mismarks." No matter what you do, there will always be rabbits with more than just the eyeliner that will have to sold off as brood only or as pets.


----------

